# General > General Chat >  Question For Sarky

## Ken

Sarky, think you could hit the red circle at 100 yards with your 10/22?

----------


## Rick

I don't know about the circle but squirrel pazone is an excellent idea. Thanks!!!

----------


## SARKY

If that dot is 2 inches in diameter and the wind isn't too bad......YEP!
This target was at 100 yards, 10 shots with only about a 2 to 3 miles an hour left to right crosswind. For reference that is a quarter sitting below the holes in the target. Oh yeah, the ammo used is the bulk pack federal stuff. I would buy 5 to 10 boxes at a time as long as it was all the same lot number.

----------


## Ken

I thought so.  That's why I kinda' feel bad for the guy with the red dot.  He said he's coming gunning for you.   :Innocent:

----------


## Ken

Just in case you want a spotter.........

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## crashdive123

Or if you need practice.....

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## Ken

You must go to sleep at night and wake up every morning thinking up new ways to really make me angry, don't ya'?   :Sneaky2:

----------


## crashdive123

Nah.  Some things just come naturally.

----------


## Ken

You're driving us to drink.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## COWBOYSURVIVAL

That must be one of those Mississippi Fox Squirrels! They were always drunk and fearless when we'd flush'em out the nest by shaking vines with Grandpa. Those suckers would were like kamakazi pilots they'd dive straight down at you!

----------


## 2dumb2kwit

> Sarky, think you could hit the red circle at 100 yards with your 10/22?


 Pfft...who do you think shot the squirrel? :Innocent:

----------


## Ken

> Pfft...who do you think shot the squirrel?


Look, if it comes down to bribery, so be it.  I'll just pretend I live in Jersey.   So, how much do one of you Mods want to be paid *TO BAN THIS GUY????*

----------


## crashdive123

Let the bidding begin.

----------


## 2dumb2kwit

> Look, if it comes down to bribery, so be it.  I'll just pretend I live in Jersey.   So, how much do one of you Mods want to be paid *TO BAN THIS GUY????*


...but they're the ones that told me to crank it up a notch. Something about them not wanting you to feel like you should get a refund. :Smash: 




> If any of my Forum membership fee is going to the humor department, I want a partial refund.

----------


## pocomoonskyeyes

Why Ken I like squirrel. It's better than chicken!!! I used to beg my uncle to take me squirrel hunting,just so my aunt could cook 'em. Nobody could cook squirrel as good as her!!! Not even that fancy shmancy chef with his squirrel calzone.

----------


## crashdive123

She always had some nice squirrel recipes.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## rebel_chick

> You're driving us to drink.
> 
> Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.


So I want this never empty glass that this squirrel has. LOL. He just keeps drinking and it just refills as it goes. Might make an expensive trip to the bar tho, Hmmm...

----------


## 2dumb2kwit

> Let the bidding begin.


 Just think about it, crash.......If you ban Ken, instead of me....where does all the QC stuff get sent??? :Innocent:

----------


## crashdive123

While your logic does make sense, there is just something about loyalty that wouldn't make it right.

----------


## Ken

> While your logic does make sense, there is just something about loyalty that wouldn't make it right.


*What a Guy!!!*
**2dumb, there are some things you just may not be aware of. 
http://www.wilderness-survival.net/f...=Venus+de+milo

----------


## Ken

I see 2dumb is STILL reading that thread.........  :Innocent: 

BTW, 2dumb, Crash WAS NOT A MODERATOR when he tested those lobsters.

----------


## 2dumb2kwit

> *What a Guy!!!*
> **2dumb, there are some things you just may not be aware of. 
> http://www.wilderness-survival.net/f...=Venus+de+milo



 Hmmm.....

..*Rick*, if you banned Ken..... :Innocent:

----------


## Ken

> Hmmm.....
> 
> ..*Rick*, if you banned Ken.....


 
2dumb, there are some* other* things you just may not be aware of.

----------


## Ken

> Why Ken I like squirrel. It's better than chicken!!! I used to beg my uncle to take me squirrel hunting,just so my aunt could cook 'em. Nobody could cook squirrel as good as her!!! Not even that fancy shmancy chef with his squirrel calzone.


Really?  Well your aunt would have a way to go to beat that squirrel, er, um, I mean, beef, chili I had a couple of years back..... :Innocent:

----------


## Ken

2dumb?  Ask Sarge to ban me.....   :Innocent:

----------


## 2dumb2kwit

> 2dumb?  Ask Sarge to ban me.....


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rNFsnZdn1Ho

----------


## pocomoonskyeyes

I agree with all those cajun cuisine reviews - Crawdads are MUCH better than lobster. I got temporarily disoriented in the swamps back home once, and started getting hungry. Caught some crawdads and cooked 'em over a small fire 'til just done and it was still better than any lobster I have ever eaten.
 On the other hand Crash just moved up a notch or two in my estimation. Loyalty is to be admired AND respected. Ken, you ever notice that 2D2K just picks on you (for the most part)? What did you DO to his Cornflakes? :Innocent:

----------


## pocomoonskyeyes

Don't worry Ken I'll draw fire, you move.

----------


## Ken

> I agree with all those cajun cuisine reviews - Crawdads are MUCH better than lobster. I got temporarily disoriented in the swamps back home once, and started getting hungry. Caught some crawdads and cooked 'em over a small fire 'til just done and it was still better than any lobster I have ever eaten.
> On the other hand Crash just moved up a notch or two in my estimation. Loyalty is to be admired AND respected. Ken, you ever notice that 2D2K just picks on you (for the most part)? What did you DO to his Cornflakes?


Crash is THE MAN!   :clap:  We started Q.C. together well before he donned that Mod's hat.  Yep, loyalty is everything.  Crash, I talked to Chris, your raise is coming next pay period.

Poor 2dumb.    :Innocent:    He still has no idea about what I did to his cornflakes.  Yet.  

Poco, ever have a _Venus de Milo_ lobster?   Of course not.  If you had, you would have never posted that foolishness about crawdads.   :Tongue Smilie:

----------


## 2dumb2kwit

> Ken, you ever notice that 2D2K just picks on you (for the most part)?


 Hey, hey, hey.........Ken was talking about shooting some guy, in the forehead....I asked a simple question, about who shot a squirrel.....and the next thing I know, Ken is trying to get me banned, and you are talking about "me picking on Ken"??? :Blushing:  :Innocent: LOL

----------


## 2dumb2kwit

> Poor 2dumb.      He still has no idea about what I did to his cornflakes.  Yet.


 Hah....the jokes on you! Those weren't MY cornflakes! LOL :Smash:

----------


## Ken

> Hey, hey, hey.........Ken was talking about shooting some guy, in the forehead....I asked a simple question, about who shot a squirrel.....and the next thing I know, Ken is trying to get me banned, and you are talking about "me picking on Ken"???LOL


2dumb.  How were your corn flakes this morning?

----------


## Ken

> Hah....the jokes on you! Those weren't MY cornflakes! LOL


Who's corn flakes were they, 2dumb?

----------


## 2dumb2kwit

Hey SARKY.......How was your breakfast? :Innocent:

----------


## pocomoonskyeyes

I pick and I play
  'cause that's my way
  I hope it's alright, I hope it's OK
  'cause I'm gonna' do it anyway!!

 HeHeHe That's why 2D2K!!

 Ken I haven' had Venus anything. But if you could make Crawdads Venus de Milo I'll bet it would be better than the lobster version.

----------


## Ken

I know, *FOR A FACT*, that 2dumb just had a Nutty Buddy.  Is the screen getting a little blurry, 2dumb?   :Innocent:

----------


## Ken

> Hey SARKY.......How was your breakfast?


Nice try!  I warned Sarky about your pathetic scheme well in advance.  :Sneaky2: 
He won't answer you 'till your lights go out tonight.

----------


## crashdive123

Poco - while I have had crawdads, and liked them.......not even close.  Consider it a QC review.

----------


## 2dumb2kwit

> I know, *FOR A FACT*, that 2dumb just had a Nutty Buddy.  Is the screen getting a little blurry, 2dumb?


 No....but my (You Know) is standing at attention. You must have slipped YOUR pill into the nutty buddy. Is your screen getting blurry??? :Blushing:

----------


## pocomoonskyeyes

Ok if you say so Crash, I'll just have to take your word for it. Anyway I've had all the fun I can stand for a little bit. Time to do some serious reading. I just saw a post that piqued my interest.Be back in a little while to see how the slapstick is going.

----------


## Ken

> No....but my (You Know) is standing at attention. You must have slipped YOUR pill into the nutty buddy. Is your screen getting blurry???


Don't get too excited.  That's rigor mortis setting in.  Death starts around the waist and just spreads out in all directions.

----------


## Stargazer

:clap:  :Lol:  :Lol:

----------


## 2dumb2kwit

> 


 Oh great! A yankee support group......so, how much money do you owe Ken? :Innocent: LOL

----------


## Ken

> Oh great! A yankee support group......so, how much money do you owe Ken?LOL


Joe, are you gonna' take the shot _NEXT TIME?_

----------


## 2dumb2kwit

(I hope Joe, has a sense of humor.) :Innocent:

----------


## Ken

> (I hope Joe, has a sense of humor.)


Why don't you just yell outside your window and ask him?

----------


## 2dumb2kwit

> Why don't you just yell outside your window and ask him?


 If he were outside my house, my "early warning system" would be going off. LOL :Smash:

----------


## Ken

> If he were outside my house, my "early warning system" would be going off. LOL


Your "early warning system" should be finishing his fourth steak right about now.

----------


## chiye tanka

Ken, just finished sighting in the SOCOM II, what's going on now? :Innocent:

----------


## 2dumb2kwit

> Your "early warning system" should be finishing his fourth steak right about now.


 Dang....Joe is good. 'cuz my "early warning system" is inside. :Blushing: 

Come to think of it.....I haven't seen him in a few minutes. He's probably asleep......on my side of the bed! :Sneaky2: 

(My dog...not Joe. LOL)

----------


## Ken

> Ken, just finished sighting in the SOCOM II, what's going on now?


Hey, Pete.  This guy 2dumb is trying to start a war among the members.   :Sneaky2:   Joe's set to take him out any minute now.   :clap:

----------


## Ken

> Dang....Joe is good. 'cuz my "early warning system" is inside.
> 
> Come to think of it.....I haven't seen him in a few minutes. He's probably asleep......on my side of the bed!
> 
> (My dog...not Joe. LOL)


That is a genetically identical duplicate specifically trained to chew on the nearest crotch at the first sound of gunfire.

----------


## chiye tanka

You mean I get to have some "fun"?

----------


## Ken

> You mean I get to have some "fun"?


You first, my friend!

----------


## chiye tanka

And what was that crack about yankees????

----------


## 2dumb2kwit

> That is a genetically identical duplicate specifically trained to chew on the nearest crotch at the first sound of gunfire.


 Boy, is my other half going to be surprised! She already went to bed. :Blushing:

----------


## pocomoonskyeyes

Hey don't shoot! makes too much noise, Now theres 3 of us from KN let's try a blade or 2

----------


## Ken

> And what was that crack about yankees????


Actually, I was kinda' surprised about that, too.  He spelled "Yankees" right.

----------


## chiye tanka

Time for some war paint! :Tank:  :Gunsmilie:  :rambo:  :Red Indian:  :m107:

----------


## Ken

> Hey don't shoot! makes too much noise, Now theres 3 of us from KN let's try a blade or 2


 
Great!  Poco just gave me an opening.  Poco, what would be the BEST knife to use?   :Innocent:

----------


## 2dumb2kwit

> And what was that crack about yankees????



 Ken......How many lobsters have you sent out??? Dang! :Innocent: LOL

----------


## Ken

> Time for some war paint!


 
I'll fetch a mirror.  Be right back............

----------


## Ken

> Ken......How many lobsters have you sent out??? Dang!LOL


Only 2. Lobsters.

----------


## chiye tanka

Oh Boy!!!!!

----------


## Stargazer

2d2k.. I know that dog.Are you sure you do?

----------


## pocomoonskyeyes

Weeelllll I think my point guard to start,then how about trying some Damascus. Then to finish CT's CS tomahawk should be just about right. I'm even a "Reb"!!!

----------


## 2dumb2kwit

> Great!  Poco just gave me an opening.  Poco, what would be the BEST knife to use?


 One of these???

----------


## Ken

> Weeelllll I think my point guard to start,then how about trying some Damascus. Then to finish CT's CS tomahawk should be just about right. I'm even a "Reb"!!!


Poco, deep down inside, we're all rebs.   :clap:

----------


## Ken

> One of these???


That's it.  Let's take not him out yet.  Let's see how long he can hold his breath first.

----------


## 2dumb2kwit

> 2d2k.. I know that dog.Are you sure you do?


Heck yeah! He doubles as my truck alarm! LOL

----------


## chiye tanka

> One of these???


See what you caused your dog to do. Must be he11 living with you.

And I didn't get any buggs, YET.

----------


## Ken

I'd say we feed him to that dog, 'cept the dog's kinda' cool.

----------


## Stargazer

Ken I bet we could get 2d2k to lick a bumper during the winter..we will tell him its what all yankee's do.He won't know any better.

----------


## pocomoonskyeyes

Yeah but I was born one from Reb stock, in the DEEP south. Further south than 2D2K. to me he would be a yankee, But I've gradually moved North.

----------


## chiye tanka

> Ken I bet we could get 2d2k to lick a bumper during the winter..we will tell him its what all yankee's do.He won't know any better.


Now that's funny right there. I don't care who you are. :clap:

----------


## 2dumb2kwit

> That's it.  Let's take not him out yet.  Let's see how long he can hold his breath first.


 Y'all can take me out....just don't mess with my dog....that'd just be wrong! LOL :Sneaky2:

----------


## Ken

> Ken I bet we could get 2d2k to lick a bumper during the winter..we will tell him its what all yankee's do.He won't know any better.


Yeah, one of those big Chevy popsicles! :Tongue Smilie:

----------


## pocomoonskyeyes

Somebody grab a steel my knife might need resharpening,he does have a tough skull.

----------


## Ken

> Yeah but I was born one from Reb stock, in the DEEP south. Further south than 2D2K. to me he would be a yankee, But I've gradually moved North.


Well, I eat grits and stuff like that..........

----------


## Stargazer

That dog is well trained to keep an eye on him.What a hoot, 2d2k thinks the dog likes him.

----------


## Ken

> Somebody grab a steel my knife might need resharpening,he does have a tough skull.


I got a steel here for ya', poco.

----------


## 2dumb2kwit

BTW, the dog with the fake knife, isn't mine.
That's just a picture I found. The other one....well......he's my little buddy. :Innocent:

----------


## chiye tanka

> Y'all can take me out....just don't mess with my dog....that'd just be wrong! LOL


Ok, I agree with that. It's not his fault you are who you are. :Lol:

----------


## Ken

> That dog is well trained to keep an eye on him.What a hoot, 2d2k thinks the dog likes him.


And all this time 2dumb just thought he was drooling on his pillow when he slept.   :Innocent:

----------


## chiye tanka

> And all this time 2dumb just thought he was drooling on his pillow when he slept.


WOW!!!! :Censored:

----------


## 2dumb2kwit

> I got a steel here for ya', poco.


Thanks, Ken. I'd hate to get stuck, with a dull knife. That would hurt! :Smash:

----------


## pocomoonskyeyes

Nah I can subdue the dog even if he sicks him on me. Did that with a doberman once. Get a crate we'll keep the dog.

----------


## Ken

> Nah I can subdue the dog even if he sicks him on me. Did that with a doberman once. Get a crate we'll keep the dog.


He is a great dog.  Joe trained him.

----------


## chiye tanka

Poor dog's gonna need therapy.

----------


## Stargazer

coffee burns when it comes out the nose..thanks Ken.

----------


## pocomoonskyeyes

Hey 2D2K ever hear of death by a thousand cuts? This ain't gonna' be purty. Get his sock we'll gag him with it. No sense in disturbing the neighbors they didn't do anything.

----------


## Stargazer

I would think twice about letting the dog sniff youre crotch next time. :Innocent:

----------


## 2dumb2kwit

> Hey 2D2K ever hear of death by a thousand cuts? This ain't gonna' be purty. Get his sock we'll gag him with it. No sense in disturbing the neighbors they didn't do anything.



 Heeeeyyyyyy.....now I know y'all are joking. Can't any of y'all count that high! LOL :Innocent:

----------


## Ken

And THIS, ladies and gents, is one reason why they call us the "Wolf Pack and *THE BEAR CLAN*."

----------


## chiye tanka

Don't forget the bear clan.

----------


## Ken

2dumb, we hear that you can count to 20 1/2.  Ten fingers, ten toes, and a half a........... well, you know.

----------


## Stargazer

1,2,3,4,5,6,7,8,9,10,zziiippp11......

----------


## Ken

> Don't forget the bear clan.


Sorry, Pete. Just a typo.  I fixed it........ :Innocent:

----------


## chiye tanka

I'm gonna leave that one alone. :Innocent:

----------


## pocomoonskyeyes

I can! it really exists 2D2K you see you make tiny incisions about 1/2" square. it really is an effective torture,believe me. You'll be telling us stuff that even you wouldn't believe you'd tell.who has to count...just measure.

----------


## chiye tanka

> I can! it really exists 2D2K you see you maketinyincisions about 1/2" square. it really is an effective torture,believe me. You'll be telling us stuff that even you wouldn't believe you'd tell.who has to count...just measure.


Don't forget the salt.

----------


## Ken

> I can! it really exists 2D2K you see you make tiny incisions about 1/2" square. it really is an effective torture,believe me. You'll be telling us stuff that even you wouldn't believe you'd tell.who has to count...just measure.


Don't forget the honey up his nostrils.  And the ants.  Yeah, don't forget the ants, either.

----------


## Stargazer

I was thinking of Lemon juice.

----------


## chiye tanka

Oh, oh, oh, I know some good ones, but I like it here.

----------


## Ken

> Don't forget the salt.


I'll bring the salt, Pete!

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## Stargazer

Hmm 2d2k got quiet.wonder if he kicked the dog out and locked himself in the closet?

----------


## pocomoonskyeyes

And Vinegar!!! I haven't had this much fun in well...never mind I've never had this much fun!!! (stropping My knife on a piece of leather)

----------


## chiye tanka

Ok, Ken's got the salt covered. :clap:

----------


## chiye tanka

I know this one with a glass rod!? :Innocent:

----------


## Stargazer

Chiye that explains why the town could not salt the roads last winter.Ken has it all.

----------


## Ken

I'm just gonna' run outside and get my jumper cables.

----------


## 2dumb2kwit

> I was thinking of Lemon juice.


 Oh, heck no!

I was going to be big and tuff, but if y'all are gonna give me paper cuts, and poor lemon juice in them.....*I GIVE UP!!!* :Blushing:

----------


## pocomoonskyeyes

I think he went to load his guns. Doesn't he know better than to bring a gun to a knife fight.Even LEO's know better than to let anyone with a sharp instrument closer than 20'.

----------


## Ken

> I know this one with a glass rod!?


Magazines or movies?

----------


## chiye tanka

> Oh, heck no!
> 
> I was going to be big and tuff, but if y'all are gonna give me paper cuts, and poor lemon juice in them.....*I GIVE UP!!!*


You're gonna have to change you name now. :toomany:

----------


## Stargazer

Ken I wonder if 2d2k has anything pierced?That could make them jumper cables even more interesting.

----------


## Ken

> You're gonna have to change you name now.


 
 :clap:  :clap:  :clap:  :clap:  :clap:

----------


## chiye tanka

> Magazines or movies?


My own little sick world. :Sneaky2:

----------


## Ken

> Ken I wonder if 2d2k has anything pierced?That could make them jumper cables even more interesting.


Nothing bg enough to pierce from what I hear.

----------


## chiye tanka

> Ken I wonder if 2d2k has anything pierced?That could make them jumper cables even more interesting.


Oh he11 yeah! Now you're thinking.

----------


## Ken

> My own little sick world.


Yes.  We think alike.  A cop and a lawyer.  That's frightening.   :Innocent:

----------


## chiye tanka

> Yes.  We think alike.  A cop and a lawyer.  That's frightening.


Will a GOOD knife cover the consult fee?

----------


## Ken

> Will a GOOD knife cover the consult fee?


This one's a professional courtesy!

----------


## pocomoonskyeyes

Ya'll have made me hungry I'll be right back.

----------


## chiye tanka

> This one's a professional courtesy!


I knew you had my back. :Cool2: 
It's the whole Mass. thing. :clap:

----------


## Stargazer

chiye, Ill drop off an extra jar of jam to help you out.

----------


## chiye tanka

> Ya'll have made me hungry I'll be right back.


???? How can you think of food right now????

----------


## Ken

> I knew you had my back.
> It's the whole Mass. thing.


Yep.  There's nothing like a few Massholes getting together.

----------


## Ken

> ???? How can you think of food right now????


Vinegar, salt, lemon juice, honey..........

----------


## chiye tanka

> chiye, Ill drop off an extra jar of jam to help you out.


Thanks Joe. Don't forget his fave coffee shop. :Tongue Smilie:

----------


## pocomoonskyeyes

Let's see Lemon, salt, honey, vinegar.... hey ya'll started it!!!

----------


## chiye tanka

> Vinegar, salt, lemon juice, honey..........


OC spray anyone?

----------


## Ken

> Let's see Lemon, salt, honey, vinegar.... hey ya'll started it!!!


See?  I told ya' so!   :Smile:

----------


## chiye tanka

When OC gets on the "boys", he'll be singing like a bird.

----------


## Ken

> OC spray anyone?


But of course.  Served with a side of Taser.

----------


## Rick

Don't you guys go to bed?

----------


## chiye tanka

> Don't you guys go to bed?


NO!!!!!!!!!!!
Who needs sleep?

----------


## pocomoonskyeyes

OK had a PB&J I'm good to go!!

----------


## Ken

> Don't you guys go to bed?


What are YOU doing up?  It's your anniversary!

----------


## chiye tanka

BTW Rick, isn't it past your bed time?

----------


## Stargazer

chiye the coffe is a given.

----------


## chiye tanka

2d2k, where'd you go?
Fellas, me thinkst we scared him off. :Cool2:

----------


## pocomoonskyeyes

What when I'm having FUN!!! Remember those days Rick...."Daddy I don't wanna' go to bed"...?

----------


## Ken

> OK had a PB&J I'm good to go!!


Ohhh, yeah!  With a 16oz. chocolate Ovaltine.  Or a Corona.   :Innocent:

----------


## pocomoonskyeyes

I thought I smelled Burning Rubber!!!

----------


## Stargazer

Happy Anniversary Rick.

----------


## chiye tanka

> Ohhh, yeah!  With a 16oz. chocolate Ovaltine.  Or a Corona.


Eeww, bad combo....

----------


## Ken

> 2d2k, where'd you go?
> Fellas, me thinkst we scared him off.


Last I looked, he was reading the "funnies" thread.

----------


## Rick

I'm a Super Moderator. It's my job to roam the halls, turn out the lights, jiggle the door knobs and make certain all the forum members are safely tucked in. I'm supposed to get help from Sarge and Crash but noooooooooooo. They're already tucked in.

----------


## Ken

> Eeww, bad combo....


Which one?

----------


## chiye tanka

> i'm A Super Moderator. It's My Job To Roam The Halls, Turn Out The Lights, Jiggle The Door Knobs And Make Certain All The Forum Members Are Safely Tucked In. I'm Supposed To Get Help From Sarge And Crash But Noooooooooooo. They're Already Tucked In.


Beware Trip Wires!!!!

----------


## chiye tanka

> Which one?


Ovaltine and Corona.

----------


## pocomoonskyeyes

PB&J & Corrona.

----------


## Ken

> I'm a Super Moderator. It's my job to roam the halls, turn out the lights, jiggle the door knobs and make certain all the forum members are safely tucked in. I'm supposed to get help from Sarge and Crash but noooooooooooo. They're already tucked in.


Can I have a glass of milk first?  And I think I need to pee.

----------


## 2dumb2kwit

> I knew you had my back.
> It's the whole Mass. thing.





> Yep.  There's nothing like a few Massholes getting together.


 Ya see that Poco? Those three yankees are ganged up on one good ol' boy....and you are helping them. 

Man, that's just wrong! :Innocent:

----------


## Stargazer

I think 2d2k let the dog sniff his crotch.I tried to warn him.

----------


## pocomoonskyeyes

Hey You stick with your compatriots and we are all Knife Nutz regardless of which clan we belong to.

----------


## Ken

Can't have a Red Stripe.  I used the last one on my Cap'n Crunch this morning.   :Innocent:

----------


## chiye tanka

> Ya see that Poco? Those three yankees are ganged up on one good ol' boy....and you are helping them. 
> 
> Man, that's just wrong!


I live in the south.
Didn't you get the memo? It's a conspiracy to take back the south and we're the first wave. :Tank:

----------


## Ken

> Ya see that Poco? Those three yankees are ganged up on one good ol' boy....and you are helping them. 
> 
> Man, that's just wrong!


 
Just tryin' to start a war, ain't ya'?   :Sneaky2:

----------


## pocomoonskyeyes

Hey Chiye he don't call himself 2dumb for nothing.

----------


## chiye tanka

> Just tryin' to start a war, ain't ya'?


Who? Me? :Innocent: 
Would I do that?

----------


## chiye tanka

> Hey Chiye he don't call himself 2dumb for nothing.


Nice!!!! :Smash:

----------


## Ken

> Who? Me?
> Would I do that?


NO!  Not you, Chiye!  I'm talkin' 'bout that varmit 2dumb.  Unless, of course, you wanna' start a war and let us in on it.........

----------


## pocomoonskyeyes

Attention all forum members this is a classical example of don't start a fight in a strange bar when you are all alone!! Or even one you know!!

----------


## 2dumb2kwit

> 2d2k, where'd you go?
> Fellas, me thinkst we scared him off.





> Can I have a glass of milk first?  And I think I need to pee.


 Hahaha....I got a glass of Pepsi....and took a leak. :Innocent:

----------


## chiye tanka

> NO!  Not you, Chiye!  I'm talkin' 'bout that varmit 2dumb.  Unless, of course, you wanna' start a war and let us in on it.........


Um..... Ok. :phone:

----------


## Ken

> Hey Chiye he don't call himself 2dumb for nothing.


Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## SARKY

Nice,  children, Didn't this all start with a simple question from Ken as to shooting ability? And then digressed into irrelevance....... begining to sound like a SERE School class.

----------


## 2dumb2kwit

> Just tryin' to start a war, ain't ya'?


 Nah......Just tryin' to get some help! :Innocent: 

I mean dang...it is 4 to 1!!! :Sneaky2:

----------


## chiye tanka

> Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.


Let's tattoo it on his forehead.

----------


## pocomoonskyeyes

Chiye you got any WAR Paint?

----------


## pocomoonskyeyes

Sarky we know you can shoot... And it has digressed into well a wolf pack,an angry one that smells blood and are hungry... didn't you see those posts about food?

----------


## chiye tanka

> Nice,  children, Didn't this all start with a simple question from Ken as to shooting ability? And then digressed into irrelevance....... begining to sound like a SERE School class.


Sarky, kids will be kids. You know how family is, an outsider starts something and the whole pack jumps him.
Nothing but good clean FUN! :Sneaky2:

----------


## Ken

Poco, GREAT avatar!

----------


## chiye tanka

> Chiye you got any WAR Paint?


What kinda question is that?
This ain't my first warpath.

----------


## pocomoonskyeyes

hey isn't that the red dot at the beginning of the thread?

----------


## 2dumb2kwit

> Nice,  children, Didn't this all start with a simple question from Ken as to shooting ability? And then digressed into irrelevance....... begining to sound like a SERE School class.


 They have me 4 to 1 Sarky.....could use a little help. If you don't have time, I'll just give it my best shot! LOL

----------


## Ken

> Nice, children, Didn't this all start with a simple question from Ken as to shooting ability? And then digressed into irrelevance....... begining to sound like a SERE School class.


Sarky, this all started with that "ugly guy" comment someone made.   :Innocent:

----------


## pocomoonskyeyes

Why Thank you Ken :Blushing:  I was hesitant about using it and another since I have only a small amount of NA blood flowing through these veins. But will return to the encampment when the war party is sated.

----------


## 2dumb2kwit

> You know how family is, an outsider starts something and the whole pack jumps him.


 What the heck are you talking about?* Ken* started this! :Sneaky2:

----------


## Ken

2dumb, someone who knows you well picked out your screen name for ya' didn't they?

----------


## 2dumb2kwit

> 2dumb, someone who knows you well picked out your screen name for ya' didn't they?


 Yep!......ME! LOL :Innocent:

----------


## pocomoonskyeyes

2D2K  OICU812 is on and he flies the reb flag,maybe he'll help you?

----------


## chiye tanka

> Yep!......ME! LOL


It's just too easy.

----------


## Stargazer

Poor, Poor boy. Ken would never start anything.

----------


## pocomoonskyeyes

Stir something up maybe, but then he is a culinary artist.

----------


## Ken

> 2D2K OICU812 is on and he flies the reb flag,maybe he'll help you?


I don't know......... 2d2k seems more like a C3PO kinda' guy........

----------


## chiye tanka

> Poor, Poor boy. Ken would never start anything.


He shoulda known better then to mess with an attorney.

----------


## Stargazer

Wow we are now ten pages deep.We need to re name this thread.How to survive a forum mugging.

----------


## chiye tanka

> Wow we are now ten pages deep.We need to re name this thread.How to survive a forum mugging.


That's freaking great!!!! (wiping off keyboard)

----------


## Stargazer

It just feels moraly wrong to have a battle of whits with an un-armed man.

----------


## Ken

We could always make the fun last and ask the Mods to make it a "sticky".........

----------


## pocomoonskyeyes

Muggin" this ain't no Muggin'! this is sharks circling wounded prey!

----------


## Ken

> He shoulda known better then to mess with an attorney.


And the rest of my brothers here, too!

----------


## chiye tanka

> We could always make the fun last and ask the Mods to make it a "sticky".........


I bet a few lobsters would go a long way.

----------


## pocomoonskyeyes

> We could always make the fun last and ask the Mods to make it a "sticky".........


I don't know this could get "sticky"...pun intended.

----------


## chiye tanka

> Muggin" this ain't no Muggin'! this is sharks circling wounded prey!


The term "stump training" comes to mind. :Innocent:

----------


## Ken

> I bet a few lobsters would go a long way.


Bribery.  I just love it when an honest guy tells the truth!

----------


## Ken

> I don't know this could get "sticky"...pun intended.


I already posted something about 2dumb's pillow..........

----------


## chiye tanka

> Bribery.  I just love it when an honest guy tells the truth!


That filter in my head doesn't seem to work all the time.

----------


## Stargazer

Wounded??  That would mean.....Good dog, Good dog.

----------


## Ken

> That filter in my head doesn't seem to work all the time.


You WERE referring to Rick, right?

----------


## pocomoonskyeyes

> Bribery.  I just love it when an honest guy tells the truth!


 They say everyone has their price.... BTW Ken when is that knife coming my way :Innocent:

----------


## Ken

> They say everyone has their price.... BTW Ken when is that knife coming my way


PM me an address.......   :Innocent:

----------


## chiye tanka

> You WERE referring to Rick, right?


Nope, me.....

----------


## pocomoonskyeyes

Hey Wait we're beating up on someone that ain't even here!!!

----------


## 2dumb2kwit

> They say everyone has their price.... BTW Ken when is that knife coming my way


 I'll send a knife your way, you #^$@@&%#^*(! LOL :Innocent:

----------


## Ken

> They say everyone has their price....


I had an argument about that with one of the most honest guys (a cop) I ever met.  I won.  But that's a different thread.

----------


## Ken

> i'll Send A Knife Your Way, You #^$@@&%#^*(! Lol


*What A Glutton For Punishment!!!*

----------


## pocomoonskyeyes

> I had an argument about that ...  I won.  But that's a different thread.


 You are a Lawyer aren't you? Apparently a good one.

----------


## Stargazer

here we go again..2d2k did you just wake up after hitting youre head?

----------


## Ken

> You are a Lawyer aren't you? Apparently a good one.


Thanks, Poco.  I'll post that thread in the next day or two.  "Everyone Has A Price"

----------


## pocomoonskyeyes

I thought he had given up ...and ...silence is golden but now I really want silence - Chiye let me borrow your Cold Steel combat 'hawk

----------


## chiye tanka

> here we go again..2d2k did you just wake up after hitting youre head?


He should have been wearing his safety helmut.


DEE, DEE, DEE!!!! :clap:  :Drool:

----------


## pocomoonskyeyes

Gotta' Go Fella's It's been fun. But my Pumpkin is about to change.

----------


## chiye tanka

> I thought he had given up ...and ...silence is golden but now I really want silence - Chiye let me borrow your Cold Steel combat 'hawk


Use the Emerson CQC-T, it will hurt more.

----------


## 2dumb2kwit

> I thought he had given up ...



 Hah.....you guys ready to call it a draw? :Innocent:

----------


## chiye tanka

> Hah.....you guys ready to call it a draw?


Draw HE11! 
It's been a one sided beat down!

----------


## Ken

*dumb2kwit = Stony reincarnated.* You newer guys should take a few minutes sometime to read some of Stony's old posts. Like the one where he said he'd take our guns away if he needed one.  :Sneaky2:  I'm still laughing about it.......

Not really, though.  Sorry, 2dumb.  You may be as dumb as Stony, but no where near as bad.

----------


## Ken

> Gotta' Go Fella's It's been fun. But my Pumpkin is about to change.


G'night, poco!

----------


## Stargazer

I'm out too.My evil three year old spawn will be up before the sun.

----------


## chiye tanka

Me too. Ken doesn't REALLY need our help with 2d2k, but it's been fun.

----------


## 2dumb2kwit

> Gotta' Go Fella's It's been fun. But my Pumpkin is about to change.


 Night Poco! :Smash:

----------


## 2dumb2kwit

Night Stargazer! :Smash:

----------


## 2dumb2kwit

Night CT! :Smash:

----------


## Ken

*I say we give 2dumb a round of applause! * 

 :clap:  :clap:  :clap:  :clap:  :clap:  :clap:  :clap:  :clap:

----------


## 2dumb2kwit

And a Twinkie?!?! :Innocent:  LOL

----------


## Ken

> And a Twinkie?!?! LOL


Don't get carried away.   :Sneaky2:

----------


## crashdive123

Just a couple of observations .......

Chiye and Poco - 2D2K has been around for awhile.  This all started with a squirrel.

You guys were pretty bored last night huh?

----------


## Rick

I'll say they were. I kept thinkin' they would all go home so I could lock up but Nooooooooo. They just kept orderin' beer.

----------


## crashdive123

Reading through it this morning - looks like Ken used his lawyerly skills to convince others that 2D2K was new and here to start some crapola, or at least that was the assumption made.  All because of that danged squirrel.

----------


## Ken

1. I never even IMPLIED that 2dumb was new here.  :Sneaky2: 

2. Yes, we were bored last night. Then we went into extra innings.  :Innocent: 

3. Major power failures have been started by a danged squirrel.  :Smile: 

4.  A friend will bail you out.  A true friend will sit in that cell with you and say, "Man, that was a great time."

----------


## equus

you all are very mean to 2d2k.....i thought that it was funny that not one single female was on this thread. 2d2k i would of backed you up i am not scared to take on the wolfpack!!!!!

----------


## equus

wake up wake up wherever you are!!!!! you shouldn't of stayed up so late!!!!

----------


## Ken

> you all are very mean to 2d2k.....i thought that it was funny that not one single female was on this thread. 2d2k i would of backed you up i am not scared to take on the wolfpack!!!!!


*kicks the chair*  BUT 2DUMB STARTED IT!!!   :Blushing:

----------


## Ken

> you all are very mean to 2d2k.....i thought that it was funny!!!!!


So did we.   :Innocent:

----------


## pocomoonskyeyes

Aww ain't she sweet? wants to take on the wolfpack all by her itty bitty little self... What!!! has she lost her mind? 
  I think even 2D2K had fun!!  we were PM-ing each other while it was going on! Personally I haven't ever had that much fun on the internet. Did anyone see how many were viewing? there was at least 10-12 everytime I checked, so I don't think we were the only ones having fun.hope all didn't take offense,we would never hurt each other(well feelings maybe)but it was all in jest...like a pillow fight.

----------


## Ken

2dumb said he had fun, too!   :Smile:   Honest he did!  

But wow, did I get eye strain.  Going from the posts to the PMs and back and trying to keep up with all the responses and what not ..........  

I say it's all 2dumbs fault!  Let's get 'em!   :Sneaky2:

----------


## pocomoonskyeyes

Not AGAIN!!! I'm laughing to hard just thinking about it. We better be careful Ken or they'll start calling us the Lynch Party!!

----------


## Ken

Sometimes some men just need a good lynching.  :Sneaky2: 

Anybody know where Rick is?   :Innocent:  

There you are, Rick.  Would you mind trying this survival necklace on?   :Smile: 

Here, stand on this chair so I can get a better view. Yep, that's good.....

.........  :Hang:

----------


## Ken

Anybody want my e-mail before I get BANNED?

----------


## Ken

2dumb, I know that you're reading this thread as I type this.

I know that you're trying to think up a snappy and sarcastic response. DON'T DO IT! Some folks just weren't made for thinking, and I don't want you to hurt yourself trying.  :Smile:

----------


## Ken

*DING, DING*  Round 2?   :Innocent:

----------


## 2dumb2kwit

> But wow, did I get eye strain.  Going from the posts to the PMs and back and trying to keep up with all the responses and what not ..........


 What are you crying about? You had three guys helping you!

I was defending myself, against four crazed lunatics, and you don't hear me crying! ($%$#^&^#$ sissy lawyer!)  :Innocent:

----------


## Rick

He has a point, there. I mean about the crazed lunatics and all.

----------


## Ken

> What are you crying about? You had three guys helping you!
> 
> I was defending myself, against four crazed lunatics, and you don't hear me crying! ($%$#^&^#$ sissy lawyer!)


Rule 2.  Gain the sympathy of the "jury."

----------


## Rick

Not Guilty!!

----------


## Ken

> Not Guilty!!


That's absolutely correct!

----------


## 2dumb2kwit

> Rule 2.  Gain the sympathy of the "jury."


 Actually...I was feeling a little sympathy, for you guys.

The four of you together couldn't get the best of one "dumb southerner"?
Man...that must be kind of embarrassing! LOL :Blushing: 
(Especially considering that the ring leader is supposed to be a big time smart lawyer guy!)*snicker,snicker*

----------


## Ken

> Actually...I was feeling a little sympathy, for you guys.
> 
> The four of you together couldn't get the best of one "dumb southerner"?
> Man...that must be kind of embarrassing! LOL
> (Especially considering that the ring leader is supposed to be a big time smart lawyer guy!)*snicker,snicker*


2dumb, please remind your better half that we all expect to receive our checks in the mail (as agreed in advance) for taking it easy on you.  Oh yeah, she promised to send me the dog as well.   :Smile:

----------


## 2dumb2kwit

> 2dumb, please remind your better half that we all expect to receive our checks in the mail (as agreed in advance) for taking it easy on you.  Oh yeah, she promised to send me the dog as well.


Ohhhh...wrong on both counts!
First, if she sent y'all checks, it would be for *NOT* taking it easy on me, and second, that dog is her baby! She'd probably send me away, before she'd let him go! LOL

----------


## Ken

> Ohhhh...wrong on both counts!
> First, if she sent y'all checks, it would be for *NOT* taking it easy on me, and second, that dog is her baby! She'd probably send me away, before she'd let him go! LOL


Hmmmmmm.  I sense a business opportuity here.   :Innocent:

----------


## pocomoonskyeyes

Rick - "He has a point, there. I mean about the crazed lunatics and all."
 Hey Rick I resemble that remark!!! Hey Wait that didn't come out right...

Ken -" 1. I never even IMPLIED that 2dumb was new here. 

2. Yes, we were bored last night. Then we went into extra innings. 

3. Major power failures have been started by a danged squirrel. 

4. A friend will bail you out. A true friend will sit in that cell with you and say, "Man, that was a great time " "

1) I'm newer than 2D2K and know it
2) VERY bored obviously as my BETTER half was at work
3) amongst other things, Squirrel HAVE to chew to wear down their teeth like a lot of rodents,otherwise their teeth grow right into their brain.
 4) like I said we were all 3(plus stargazer) "Knife Nutz" members and we really should stick together.... Isn't Loyalty a Virtue?(as mentioned in the exchange between Ken and Crash) AND for my Finale... WE did have a LOT of FUN!!!

----------


## Ken

> Rick - "He has a point, there. I mean about the crazed lunatics and all."
> Hey Rick I resemble that remark!!! Hey Wait that didn't come out right...
> 
> Ken -" 1. I never even IMPLIED that 2dumb was new here. 
> 
> 2. Yes, we were bored last night. Then we went into extra innings. 
> 
> 3. Major power failures have been started by a danged squirrel. 
> 
> ...


Clearly, we have here a genious among us.  (And on the other end of the spectrum, we have 2dumb and Rick.)

----------


## 2dumb2kwit

[QUOTE=pocomoonskyeyes;140499] 4) like I said we were all 3(plus stargazer) "Knife Nutz" members and we really should stick together.... /QUOTE]

*As he shakes his head* A gang of "knife nutz", going to a gun fight. :Innocent:

----------


## pocomoonskyeyes

[QUOTE=2dumb2kwit;140509]


> 4) like I said we were all 3(plus stargazer) "Knife Nutz" members and we really should stick together.... /QUOTE]
> 
> *As he shakes his head* A gang of "knife nutz", going to a gun fight.


Apparently you didn't read my post last night about bringing a gun to a knife fight huh? EVEN LEO's(That's Law Enforcement Officers to you 2D2K) know that to let an assailant within 20' can be a lethal mistake. Even when shot multiple times an assailant has still been able to continue on and kill an officer with a sharp instrument(Even a screwdriver). That's why they draw sidearms when you have no weapon(gun).

----------


## 2dumb2kwit

> [ EVEN LEO's(That's Law Enforcement Officers to you 2D2K) know that


* makes note......called......L.E.O.'s.....dumb* 

 If you think y'all are gettin' that close, you made the *BIG* mistake, of underestimating your opponent! LOL :Innocent:

----------


## pocomoonskyeyes

> Ken, just finished sighting in the SOCOM II, what's going on now?


Apparently you missed this post on P3 huh?

----------


## Ken

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## 2dumb2kwit

> Apparently you missed this post on P3 huh?


Apparently, you missed the part about him being a LEO, as you continued to call LEO's dumb.

*Snort-Snicker*.....and they call me dumb!

----------


## Ken

> *LEOs are dumber than tree stumps.* 
> *Snort-Snicker*.....and they call me dumb!


*WHAT did you just say, 2dumb????*  :Sneaky2:

----------


## pocomoonskyeyes

I never once said LEO's were Dumb. Hey I Had 3 uncles in that profession, A sheriff, a state Trooper, and a Game Warden. I said even LEO's weren't that dumb. Guns run out of bullets a knife NEVER runs out of blade.

----------


## SARKY

If your gun runs out of bullets before you're done doing what ever it is you are doing......then you ARE dumb!

----------


## Ken

ARRRRRGGGGGGGGHH!   Round 2 is just starting and I have to leave for an appointment soon.   :Crying:

----------


## 2dumb2kwit

> *WHAT did you just say, 2dumb????*


 Ken! You can edit a quote! I'm so proud, of you! Sheeez, is that all you've got?

----------


## 2dumb2kwit

> I said even LEO's weren't that dumb.


 ...and that would mean....????

----------


## 2dumb2kwit

> I Guns run out of bullets a knife NEVER runs out of blade.


 It only takes one bullet, for a knife to become....operator-less. LOL :Innocent:

----------


## 2dumb2kwit

> ARRRRRGGGGGGGGHH!   Round 2 is just starting and I have to leave for an appointment soon.


 After reading your attemp at humor....yeah, you better keep your day job! LOL :Innocent:

----------


## Ken

> _LEOs are dumber than tree stumps._ 
> _*Snort-Snicker*.....and they call me dumb!_ __





> *WHAT did you just say, 2dumb????*





> *You heard me, I said "LEOs are dumber than tree stumps."*


That's really sad, 2 dumb, you should be ashamed of yourself.......... :Innocent:

----------


## pocomoonskyeyes

> If your gun runs out of bullets before you're done doing what ever it is you are doing......then you ARE dumb!


 Takes an awful good aim to hit something as erratic as I would be when facing a Firearm. I avoided a sniper trying to do just that. Granted it WAS a training exercise. but train as if it is real I always heard

On a Serious note, I may have to jump off here real quick and sudden like.It's starting to get REAL Bad here. I think this is the same storm that dumped 6" of rain on Louisville in an hour. 
 SARKY 2D2K SURE COULD USE YOUR HELP *IF* YOU FEEL SO INCLINED.

----------


## pocomoonskyeyes

Yeah it is the storm that hit Louisville so I'm gonna' have to go You guys have fun OK?

----------


## 2dumb2kwit

> Takes an awful good aim to hit something as erratic as I would be when facing a Firearm. I avoided a sniper trying to do just that. Granted it WAS a training exercise.


 I don't mean any harm...but he must not have been much of a sniper.  :Innocent:

----------


## 2dumb2kwit

> Yeah it is the storm that hit Louisville so I'm gonna' have to go You guys have fun OK?


 Stay safe, Poco.

----------


## Ken

> I don't mean any harm...but he must not have been much of a sniper.


We'll find out soon.  He should be arriving in your neighborhood sometime after dark.   :Sneaky2:

----------


## pocomoonskyeyes

> If your gun runs out of bullets before you're done doing what ever it is you are doing......then you ARE dumb!


 Hey this is 2D2K WERE TALKING ABOUT he could be in an ammo factory that was running full steam and he wouldn't have enough ammo.

----------


## Ken

So sad. 276 posts (now 277) on a completely frivolous thread. Dumb bantering back and forth. Plain foolishness. Just think -- if all this wasted time had been put to good use.

2dumb, instead of wasting all your time here, wanna' come over and wash and wax my car?  :Innocent:

----------


## 2dumb2kwit

> So sad. 276 posts (now 277) on a completely frivolous thread. Dumb bantering back and forth. Plain foolishness. Just think -- if all this wasted time had been put to good use.
> 
> 2dumb, instead of wasting all your time here, wanna' come over and wash and wax my car?


 No, but you could go help my parents, with a land dispute! LOL :Innocent:

----------


## Ken

> No, but you could go help my parents, with a land dispute! LOL


PM me.  This is the only place where I give free advice.

----------


## 2dumb2kwit

> PM me.  This is the only place where I give free advice.


 Thanks, but I'm trying to stay out of it. (They do have lawyers working on it.) :Smile:

----------


## Ken

> Thanks, but I'm trying to stay out of it. (They do have lawyers working on it.)


So that means the car wash and wax is a no go?   :Sneaky2:

----------


## 2dumb2kwit

> So that means the car wash and wax is a no go?


 Maybe one of the guys that you sent lobsters to, will do it. :Sneaky2:

----------


## Ken

> Maybe one of the guys that you sent lobsters to, will do it.


Heck, no.  He's having a cook-out tonight and I wasn't even invited!  :Sneaky2:

----------


## 2dumb2kwit

> Heck, no.  He's having a cook-out tonight and I wasn't even invited!



 Ohhhh, weeeellllllllll, how about CT, or starcrazy, or Pogo? :Smash:

----------


## Ken

> Ohhhh, weeeellllllllll, how about CT, or starcrazy, or Pogo?


*CT*?  Star*crazy**? * Po*go*?  You're just beggin' for a mess of hurt here, son.  You may want to edit your last post before those guys read it.   :Innocent:   Just send me several bozes stuffed with US currency if you want me to edit mine.

Chiye!  Joe!  Poco!  If the pigeon sends the money, we'll split it even 4-ways.  Loyalty.  It's everything!

----------


## 2dumb2kwit

> *CT*?  Star*crazy**? * Po*go*?  You're just beggin' for a mess of hurt here, son.  You may want to edit your last post before those guys read it.    Just send me several bozes stuffed with US currency if you want me to edit mine.
> 
> Chiye!  Joe!  Poco!  If the pigeon sends the money, we'll split it even 4-ways.  Loyalty.  It's everything!


 You mean that if I send you a package, you'd be dumb enough....I mean... you would open it? *Hmmmm*

----------


## Ken

> You mean that if I send you a package, you'd be dumb enough....I mean... you would open it? *Hmmmm*


Yep.  Just as soon as the postal inspectors finish checking it out!

----------


## equus

hey quit you all are silly. by the way get em 2d2k i enjoy reading this.  have a lot of fun while some people have to go and actually make a living for a change. poco said that i was going to open a can of whoopa$$ on myself but everyone has ignored me so what is up with that!!!! Gotta go talk to you in the morning!!! if you have something to say go ahead and i will bite back in the morning...

----------


## 2dumb2kwit

> hey quit you all are silly. by the way get em 2d2k i enjoy reading this.  have a lot of fun while some people have to go and actually make a living for a change. poco said that i was going to open a can of whoopa$$ on myself but everyone has ignored me so what is up with that!!!! Gotta go talk to you in the morning!!! if you have something to say go ahead and i will bite back in the morning...


 Thanks equus!
Didn't mean to ignore ya....I just got a little distracted. LOL :Innocent:

----------


## pocomoonskyeyes

This is pretty sad we have a little over half as many posts here as "joke of the day" and that started over a year ago!!! we accomplished that in just 24 short hours.

----------


## Rick

Ya'll kept me up way past my bedtime last time. I hope we don't have a repeat tonight. I have to clean up and lock the doors after you folks leave so just keep that in mind.

----------


## crashdive123

Burp.  Oh man I'm full.  Ken - where were you?  The brats were great.

----------


## Ken

> Burp. Oh man I'm full. Ken - where were you? The brats were great.


Two stuffed quahogs, a 22oz.  Porterhouse, veggies, fresh rolls.  Cold lemonade.  Oh, and home-made blueberry pie.  No coffee tonight.   Maybe a snifter of B&B a bit later on.    :Innocent:

----------


## crashdive123

Man - if I ate all that I'd weigh 260..........oh wait - too late - nevermind.

----------


## Ken

> Man - if I ate all that I'd weigh 260..........oh wait - too late - nevermind.


Yeah, but it's soooooooo worth it!

----------

